# Mk4 Engine Mounts in Mk2/Mk3



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have heard conflicting stories about doing this and the intended/desired outcome. 

My plan was to take some 1/2" stock and shape it and weld it to the frame rails, then I was going to mount the Mk4 style mounts to there. 

I have heard that the frame rails aren't strong enough to support the weight and torque, and I have also heard people running high HP VRT's in this configuration without any issues for years. 

Thoughts/Comments/Suggestions?


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

Whats your reasoning of doing it this way? What engine are you trying to put in what car?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mk2 1.8T with 02M and haldex in the rear end. 

My reasoning is that it will make downpipe fabrication worlds easier without the engine mount there seeing how as with the rear prop shaft its already a tight squeeze.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Flip your turbo so that compressor is on pass side and it will be much easier. The haldex doesn't help though.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> Flip your turbo so that compressor is on pass side and it will be much easier. The haldex doesn't help though.


 good point but I am still looking for a reason I can Fab/weld in mounting plates.

Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

Gotcha, probably right it would be much easier to fit everything without the mounts back there. Sorry im no help with your actual question. I was just curious. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

I am currently doing a VWMS style pendulum engine mounts in my MK3 w/ 02M. If VW used this type of mount on their kit and rally cars, it's good enough for me. I have wicked wheelhop despite near solid mounts that got progressively worse and realized that both front subframes deflect under extreme load. This is partially an age/rust issue but I wanted a permanent solution that leaves the possibility of using haldex AWD.

Plan is to reinforce the frame rail mounting area with 1/8" steel plate and weld the new mounts onto that. Two pendulum mounts, a front mount and dogbone will be used. I have the materials and the car is prepped, waiting on a professional fab/welder, should be done within the month.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

please post pictures as you go, I will do the same when I get my ball rolling.


----------

